# How to: Rift Endgame!



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (14. April 2011)

Guten Morgen,

nun bin ich seit Gestern Stufe 50 und weiß nicht mehr so genau was ich machen soll. Ich habe mich endgültig entschieden meinen Kleriker auf Tank zu spielen.

Was macht man im Endgame von Rift?

-Ich habe von T1 und T2 Instanzen gehört? (ExpertenModus)? Kann das jemand erklären?
-Berufe bin ich bereits am skillen, um eventuell Items für mein Tank Equip zu bauen, da ich in einem Guide gelesen habe, dass ich mindestens 50 Härte für T1 Instanzen brauche.
-Ich habe noch nie etwas im Highlevel Bereich von Gruppen gehört die Rifts/Invasionen bekämpfen, lohnt das nicht?
-Eine Gilde habe ich bereits dort sind allerdings erst ein paar aktive 50iger, die genau wie ich auch erst kürzlich 50 sind. Also bis ich raiden kann dauerts wohl noch eine weihle.
-Daylies? 

-(Wenn ihr 50 seid) Wie sieht Euer Rift Alltag aus?

Würde mich über ein paar nette, hilfreiche Antworten freuen.

mfg nexo.


----------



## Lari (14. April 2011)

&#8470;1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> nun bin ich seit Gestern Stufe 50 und weiß nicht mehr so genau was ich machen soll. Ich habe mich endgültig entschieden meinen Kleriker auf Tank zu spielen.


GZ 


> Was macht man im Endgame von Rift?
> 
> -Ich habe von T1 und T2 Instanzen gehört? (ExpertenModus)? Kann das jemand erklären?


Es gibt 10 Instanzen in Rift, während du levelst. Alle 10 gibt es dann nochmal in einer Experten-Version mit mehr Bossen, mehr Fähigkeiten und deutlich härter. Es gibt 5 T1 Instanzen und 5 T2 Instanzen. T2 ist dann nochmal härter als T1 und setzt als Tank 100 Härte vorraus, damit kritische Treffer keinen Mehrschaden mehr machen. Der Loot ist in T2 natürlich besser, es gibt mehr Marken.


> -Berufe bin ich bereits am skillen, um eventuell Items für mein Tank Equip zu bauen, da ich in einem Guide gelesen habe, dass ich mindestens 50 Härte für T1 Instanzen brauche.


Ja, 50 Härte T1, 100 Härte T2, 150 Härte Outdoor-Bosse/Raid-Rifts und 200 Härte Raid-Instanzen.


> -Ich habe noch nie etwas im Highlevel Bereich von Gruppen gehört die Rifts/Invasionen bekämpfen, lohnt das nicht?


Die härteren Risse werden in der Regel auch gildenintern gemacht. Es gibt Experten Risse und Schlachtzug-Risse. Die kann man auch nicht so leicht öffnen, da braucht es Reagenzien aus den 5er Experts. Die normalen Invasionen und Risse geben Essenzen und natürlich Planarit, das wird man noch eine ganze Weile brauchen.


> -Eine Gilde habe ich bereits dort sind allerdings erst ein paar aktive 50iger, die genau wie ich auch erst kürzlich 50 sind. Also bis ich raiden kann dauerts wohl noch eine weihle.


Richtig, das wird noch ein Weilchen dauern 


> -Daylies?


Gibt es eine Menge. Ruf, Instanzen und Crafting. Die Crafting Dailies solltest du auf jeden Fall machen für Rezepte. Die Instanzen Dailies geben eine Menge Marken, wenn du also 2 Stündchen Zeit hast dann mach die auch. Und Ruf hab ich bisher komplett ignoriert 


> -(Wenn ihr 50 seid) Wie sieht Euer Rift Alltag aus?


Crafting Daily, T1 Daily, Erfolge machen, eventuell Platin farmen. Risse und Invasionen mitnehmen für Essenzen.
Augenmerk liegt momentan eben auf Verbesserung des Equips 


> Würde mich über ein paar nette, hilfreiche Antworten freuen.
> 
> mfg nexo.


Gerne doch


----------



## Khanox (14. April 2011)

Ich würde sagen erstmal die Expert Inis zu farmen wegen Gear.
Dann kann man sich an T1 und T2 wagen. Habe da aber nicht so die Ahnung da ich mehr der PvP'ler bin.
Die Raid Rifts, gute Frage. Habe ehrlich gesagt dazu noch nicht viel gehört. Keine Ahnung ob es Leute gibt die Riss Raids machen.
Ich persönlich stelle mir das ganz lustig vor. Sollen auch ganz gute Belohnungen dabei sein.
Vielleicht kannst du in deiner Gilde mit den restlichen 50ern eine SG zusammen basteln und erstmal die Expert Inis farmen. Denke das wäre erstmal am sinnvollsten.

Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (14. April 2011)

Super Antwort vielen dank, habe vorerst keine Fragen mehr .


----------



## Anglus (14. April 2011)

Khanox schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen erstmal die Expert Inis zu farmen wegen Gear.
> Dann kann man sich an T1 und T2 wagen. Habe da aber nicht so die Ahnung da ich mehr der PvP'ler bin.
> Die Raid Rifts, gute Frage. Habe ehrlich gesagt dazu noch nicht viel gehört. Keine Ahnung ob es Leute gibt die Riss Raids machen.
> Ich persönlich stelle mir das ganz lustig vor. Sollen auch ganz gute Belohnungen dabei sein.
> ...



T1 und T2 ist dasselbe wie Expert Inis.Die normalen inis sind auf Experte halt unterteilt in T1 und T2,jeweils 5 inis.


----------



## Evereve (14. April 2011)

Und gib nicht auf, wenn du noch nicht so viele Mitspieler für Raids und ähnliches findest :-) Das Spiel ist noch nicht so lange draußen, viele leveln langsam, andere haben erst mal ein paar Berichte abgewartet und jetzt erst angefangen - also nicht verzweifeln oder den Eindruck bekommen, in Rift sei nichts los :-)


----------



## Pente (14. April 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Ja, 50 Härte T1, 100 Härte T2, 150 Härte Outdoor-Bosse/Raid-Rifts und 200 Härte Raid-Instanzen.


Nicht ganz korrekt.

- *T1-Expert-Instanzen* (5er Gruppe): 50+ Härte / 50+ Fokus / 50+ Treffer
- *Expert-Rifts* (5er Gruppe): 50+ Härte / 50+ Fokus / 50+ Treffer
- *T2-Expert-Instanzen* (5er Gruppe): 100+ Härte / 100+ Fokus / 100+ Treffer
- *Raid-Rifts* (10er Schlachtzug): 100+ Härte / 100+ Fokus / 100+ Treffer
- *Raid-Instanz* (20er Schlachtzug): 150+ Härte / 150+ Fokus / 150+ Treffer

Das Cap liegt bei 200. Aktuell habe ich 216 Fokus, hierbei spielt es jedoch keine Rolle ob ich nun 200 oder 216 habe, die Miss-Rate der Spells beträgt in beiden Fällen 0. Für Tanks lohnt es sich also auch nicht mehr als 200 Härte zu sammeln da der Schaden der kritischen Treffer nicht weiter reduziert wird. Ab -/+ 38 Härte kannst du als Krieger locker die erste T1 Instanz (Eisengrab) tanken.

Hier noch eine Auflistung der Instanzen, sortiert nach deren Schwierigkeitsgrad:

*T1-Expert:*
- Eisengrab
- Kaskade des Ekels
- Königsbresche
- Laternenhaken
- Reich der Feen
*
T2-Expert:*
- Finstere Tiefen
- Runental
- Zauberkessel
- Abgründige Kluft
- Tiefschlag Minen

Wer Raid-Risse in Angriff nehmen möchte sollte mit dem Lebens-Riss beginnen. Das ist mit Abstand das leichteste


----------



## Lari (14. April 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Nicht ganz korrekt.
> 
> - *T1-Expert-Instanzen* (5er Gruppe): 50+ Härte / 50+ Fokus / 50+ Treffer
> - *Expert-Rifts* (5er Gruppe): 50+ Härte / 50+ Fokus / 50+ Treffer
> ...


Hab ich einen Knoten im Gehirn oder hast du dich vertan? 
Während 50 Härte in T1 "kritimmun" macht und 50 Fokus das Hitcap bedeuten, sind es in der Raidinstanz "nur" 150 Härte für Kritimmunität und 150 Fokus fürs Hitcap? Und du bist 66 Fokus überm Cap? 
Oder gilt in T1 50 Härte für Immunität und 150 Härte im Raid reicht?
Und wieso bist du 66 Fokus überm Cap?  Equip?


----------



## Dakirah (14. April 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Auflistung. Also Eisengrab haben wir schon mit Schurke 0 Härte gemacht und auch schon mein meiner Klerikerin mit 23 Härte. Solche Versuche sollte man aber bitte nur Gildenintern machen. Zumal die 50 Härte einfach zu schaffen sind.


----------



## Pente (14. April 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Hab ich einen Knoten im Gehirn oder hast du dich vertan?
> Während 50 Härte in T1 "kritimmun" macht und 50 Fokus das Hitcap bedeuten, sind es in der Raidinstanz "nur" 150 Härte für Kritimmunität und 150 Fokus fürs Hitcap? Und du bist 66 Fokus überm Cap?
> Oder gilt in T1 50 Härte für Immunität und 150 Härte im Raid reicht?
> Und wieso bist du 66 Fokus überm Cap?  Equip?


Härte gibt gar keine Immunität! Härte verringert ausschließlich den zusätzlichen kritischen Schaden den NPCs an dir verrichten. Mehr macht der Wert Härte nicht. In den T1 Instanzen hatten unsere Tanks +/-38 Härte und es lief einwandfrei. Die T2 Instanzen haben sie mit 100 Härte problemlos getanked, genauso wie die Raid-Rifts. Ab 150 Härte kann man in der Raid-Instanz tanken. Mit 200 Härte hat man das Maximum erreicht.

Zu meinem Fokus: ja liegt rein am Equip. Hab ausschließlich Gegenstände die in den T2 Instanzen droppten an. Die waren allesamt weit besser als das T2 Set selbst. Vom T2 hab ich kein einziges Item gekauft.


----------



## Lari (14. April 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Härte gibt gar keine Immunität! Härte verringert ausschließlich den zusätzlichen kritischen Schaden den NPCs an dir verrichten. Mehr macht der Wert Härte nicht. In den T1 Instanzen hatten unsere Tanks +/-38 Härte und es lief einwandfrei. Die T2 Instanzen haben sie mit 100 Härte problemlos getanked, genauso wie die Raid-Rifts. Ab 150 Härte kann man in der Raid-Instanz tanken. Mit 200 Härte hat man das Maximum erreicht.
> 
> Zu meinem Fokus: ja liegt rein am Equip. Hab ausschließlich Gegenstände die in den T2 Instanzen droppten an. Die waren allesamt weit besser als das T2 Set selbst. Vom T2 hab ich kein einziges Item gekauft.



Dann hast du meine Liste falsch verstanden 
Und ja, ich bin mir bewusst, dass man nicht kritimmun wird. Aber da beim Härtecap kritische Treffer soviel Schaden machen wie der normale Treffer war ich so frei "kritimmun" zu schreiben 

Einigen wir uns darauf, dass nach meinen Zahlen für T1, T2 und Raid der Tank keinen Mehrschaden mehr durch kritische Treffer bekommt


----------



## Pente (15. April 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns darauf, dass nach meinen Zahlen für T1, T2 und Raid der Tank keinen Mehrschaden mehr durch kritische Treffer bekommt


Einigen wir uns darauf, dass bei den ersten beiden Bossen, der Raidinstanz Grünschuppes Pesthauch, die Gruppe unter Garantie nicht an der Härte des Tanks scheitern wird, sofern dieser 150+ hat. Die Encounter erfordern ein extrem hohes Maß an DPS und Koordination.


----------



## Lari (16. April 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns darauf, dass bei den ersten beiden Bossen, der Raidinstanz Grünschuppes Pesthauch, die Gruppe unter Garantie nicht an der Härte des Tanks scheitern wird, sofern dieser 150+ hat. Die Encounter erfordern ein extrem hohes Maß an DPS und Koordination.



Einigen wir uns darauf, dass du doof bist 
Gestern erste T2 Instanz, mit 91 Härte. Equip so lala, einige aus der Gilde sagten "Du wirst sterben, versuchs garnicht". Aber hartnäckig geblieben und irgendwann "ja komm, wer kommt mit? Wird Lari schon selbst sehen...". Gruppe zappzerapp voll, rein, nach 6 Wipes durch. Da warn se baff ^^ Equip ist also nur bedingt wichtig


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (17. April 2011)

Habe mal noch eine Frage, wie kann man gut Platin farmen? Farme z.Z. durch Quests/Dailies, Berufe Rüstungsschmied/Bergbau/Schlachten sind in Arbeit.

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr Eure Farmgeheimnisse weitergeben würdet . (Wenn ihr wollt auch per PM, oder wenn nicht, muss ich wohl meinen eigenen Farmtrick suchen)^^

mfg nexo.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (18. April 2011)

Gold und Platin kommt nebenbei genug rum. Da müsstest du vielleicht eine Summe angeben, welche Du mindestens in z.B. 4 Stunden erreichen willst. Man muß natürlich auch nicht gleich jedes lila Teil für 50 Platin kaufen.

Zu den offenen Rifts und Ruf:
Sobald die Leiste mit 35 000 Rufpunkten auftaucht, gibt es für das Eleement von den offenen Rifts keinen Ruf mehr. Man macht sie noch wegen den Erfolgen, wie 75 Rifts schliessen oder 1000 Kreaturen des elements besiegen ect. ...
... dann kann man aber erst 2 Sachen kaufen, ist also wenn man die anderen haben will/möchte auf höhere Rifts angewiesen.


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (18. April 2011)

Also z.Z mache ich durch Questen in 4 Stunden um die 7 Platin. Mit Dailies vielleicht etwas mehr, da diese ja mehr Platin geben. Aber ist Questen/Dailies denn der beste Weg Platin zu farmen?

Ich versuche jetzt mal genauer drauf zu achten, womit ich am meisten Gold mache.


----------



## Lari (18. April 2011)

Effektiv ist auch das schnelle Abfarmen von Mobs.
Am besten humanoide Mobs für Gold-Drops und Stoff fürs AH.

Hab jetzt noch nicht viel gefarmt, aber die Skillung und einen Farm-Ort ausgetestet.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinner mach ich dort zwei Runden in unter 40 Minuten und komme da mit 70+ zaubergesponnene Seide (laut AH etwa 2,50 Platin bis 3 Platin), ungefähr 1 Platin an Gold-Drop und grauen Items für etwa 2,5 Platin raus. Also auf die Stunde hochgerechnet knapp 8 - 9 Platin.

Stelle verrat ich aber nicht


----------



## Lancegrim (18. April 2011)

Also ich such im moment verzweifelt nen guten Ort zum Stoffe farmen im Bereich von Wolle bzw Leinen. Ich hab immer das Pech das da wo ich hingehe bei den Mobs irgendwelche Caster mit dabei sind und ich die so nicht wirklich zusammenziehen kann. Aber wenns nur Nahkämpfer sind, dann isses easy, aber so...

Jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (25. April 2011)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen wie man am besten Planarit farmt? Risse unter 45 bringen ja kaum Planarit ein und im Stillmoor/Schimmersand ist recht selten eine Invasion, bzw. ich bin gerade dann offline oder kriege es nicht mit. Wie kann ich denn geziehlt Planarit famren? Gruppen suchen für Expert Rifts oder muss ich immer warten bis da mal ne Invasion ist und genug Leute da sind um ein paar Rifts abzufarmen?

mfg nexo.


----------

